# Siamese Babies



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Karma and her daughter have had there litters out of yings son. Heres photos of Karma's babies as tey have fured up. They arnt show qualtiy but they are improving with each generation.

Dad









Mum Karmer (tinyest ears ever!)









Karmers daughter on the right









Babies all girls


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice dark points, dad is especially nice


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice dark points, dad is especially nice


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

the male looks great.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

o you have any nice photos of a himilayan mouse? The UMC needs one for its mouse standards page. 

Your siamese mice are lovely.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you the male was out of the big black buck i brought from loganberry. He realy improved them.

Sorry i dont have any himis Rhasputin


----------



## SablePanther (Oct 14, 2011)

Gorgeous babies. Their father is STUNNING!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you, looking at the photo i think his points have come out a bit darker than he realy is though. but he was the best male from 3 litters.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the buck too! Can't see the body shading on him properly, but the points look good.

I've got a nice himi buck at home - I can get a pic of him if you like?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you, yeah you cant see it as its soo poor lol still have a lot of work to do on them but they are slowley getting better with each generation. I was watching the siamese judging at harragot thinking if only.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

i love the Simone i rely want some my auntie used to have a Siamese cat


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Awww

I love siamese <3


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely!


----------

